# Woodcock



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Dog and I roamed around Resthaven today for a couple of hours.............didn't put up a bird! Anybody else have any luck today??


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

I hunted Big Island and only moved 1. Hope we get some rain to soften up the ground before they start migrating or they won't hang around long.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This past week we were hunting up north in MI and the woodcock just started coming in on the front last Wed. I was jumping 4 per hour with the dogs help of course. The big ol hens were coming down also, they usually follow the roosters (small ones) by a week or two, but with the snow we had they all came down together. I would think they would come in good on the next front passage be ready.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I shot one on Wednesday and two yesterday in NE Ohio. Five flushes each day for about four hours hunting each day. Also saw two cock pheasant and one hen pheasant on the road in two different public hunting areas. Just got back from northern Minnesota where the woodcock are getting more scarce by the day. I shot 25 in nine days up there. Ate a lot of woodcock!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I heard they eat ground worms-how do they taste? I only average seeing one or two a year early in the pheasant season at Berlin. Do you need mig. bird stamps to hunt them?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

No on the bird stamp, yes on HIP survey/certification. As far as taste goes, they're not grouse or pheasant. Some people don't like 'em, some do. I like them. I may have eaten too many this fall; I started getting the urge to peck and scratch whenever I was in the woods


----------

